# excessive texting



## confused 1 (Feb 26, 2011)

:scratchhead: i need someones opinion me and my wife are on the verge of a divorce and i really want to try to make things work but my suspicion is that she is going through a midlife crisis or that there is someone else my wife smokes so she sits on the front porch because she doesnt want to smoke inside but the problem that i have is she stays out there texting all the time sometimes till 3:00am in the morning she said the shes texting her girlfriend but i cant see what they have so much to talk about for so long and they work together she watches that phone never leaving out of her sight ever and when i go out there to sit with her she will stop texting instantly until i go back inside could she possibly be texting someone other than her girlfriend????????


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

If I could stay up till 3 like my best friend, hell ya we would be on the phone or texting LOL Women get things from each other that can never be gotten from a man, and like I told the last man I was with... If women didn't have best girlfriends, all men would be castrated, by us... So if it is her, chances are she is talking about your relationship, her frustrations, just venting... seeking help, whatever. Ask her if that is it, but make it like you are OK with it (even if you're not) or she won't tell ya too much.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

3am to her girlfriend? I wouldn't be inclined to think so. That would be a red flag for me. Just sayin'....


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

Could be true, could be a lie. It's really kind of hard to say. I have a good friend that I talk to a lot, mostly by e-mail because she doesn't have a cell that can do texting. And she stays up til 2 or 3 am, and so do I. The only reason I don't talk to her all that time is that I'm with my boyfriend. 

As for stopping texting when you come out, that could just be that she doesn't want to be rude. I stop texting when someone joins me. Whether it's my boyfriend, my friend, my parents or my kids, I stop so I can focus on them. I might send one more quick text just to let the other person know that I'm not going to be responding for a while, but that's it. 

I really think the only way you're going to know for sure would be to talk to her about it. She may not be honest with you, but at least you might be able to get a feel for whether or not she's being honest. 

About the only other thing I can really say about it is that if it were me, and I was talking to a good friend, I'd rather call them up and just talk. Texting is hard on the thumbs and makes the conversation take so much longer. I tend to try to reserve texting for situations where talking on the phone just isn't feasible - usually when someone is around and I don't want them to know all the details of my conversation.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Just if it is with her best friend, don't go into reading it. Men will most likely regret actually knowing the conversations we have with our girlfriends...Or you will be hurt by what you know, but will not understand that you shouldn't be. It just has to do with our language with each other.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

woodstock said:


> Just if it is with her best friend, don't go into reading it. Men will most likely regret actually knowing the conversations we have with our girlfriends...Or you will be hurt by what you know, but will not understand that you shouldn't be. It just has to do with our language with each other.


Venusian! Lol! Yeah. I don't "get" the language either.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

alphaomega said:


> Venusian! Lol! Yeah. I don't "get" the language either.....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not quite what I am talking about, but just take my word for it... You wouldn't be able to handle the details of a female best friend conversation that involves the topic of men, ESP men we are currently somewhat perturbed by.... Don't go there, you don't want to know and that's not a joke or a dare, it a legit warning to your psychie


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jan 5, 2011)

I would see that as a red flag, I just went through the same with with my husband. Turned out he was having an affair, if she sits outside and stops when you are around I would look into it a little more. Have you checked her phone?


----------



## confused 1 (Feb 26, 2011)

no i haven't i cant get it away from her she doesnt let it out of her sight there was one time we got into an argument and i asked to read her text messages and she said that she deleted them all so i let it go without a fight.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

Confused 1...if you want to check....you can go online and look at your account. Do you know the girlfriend's number? You would be able to see if it's really the gf that she's talking to all that time. If she is...great. If it's a different number...you might want to find out who that number belongs to.


----------

